# New babies!



## evangela316 (Jul 26, 2013)

I originally thought Ruby had 7 babies at the quick peek I gave but today when I cleaned her nest little and got to hold the babies I saw 8! one is smaller than the rest not sure if runt or peanut, but I hope he makes it . 
here is a pic








]


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Awe!!! A sweet bundle of 8! Peanuts are very rare, I really doubt that he/she is a peanut. I'm sure she/he will be fine.  I can't wait till the get fur. My favorite stage of their lives is 2 1/2 weeks old. Eyes just opened.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I see you followed my advice  keep us posted
What's Ruby's colour?
No the best part is day 3 when I start to see the colours  :shock: :lol: :lol:


----------



## evangela316 (Jul 26, 2013)

Ruby is Ivory Red eye and daddy is a satin red eye? I think, I posted pics of mommy and daddy too Max and Ruby


----------

